#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Google Translate

## Silent Ninja

Finally! Google Translate is available in THai, so now you can pretend you are fluent when talking with all your Thai friends on Messenger.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Nice tool.  thanks for the advisement Khun Ninja!

----------


## NickA

ขอขอบคุณเงียบ ninja. นั่นเป็นมั่นเหมาะวิเศษ

I don't care if it's accurate or not, the amount of time it saves typing Thai (especially without a thai keyboard) is worth it.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> it saves typing Thai (especially without a thai keyboard) is worth it.


how do you type thai without a thai keyboard nik?

----------


## NickA

> how do you type thai without a thai keyboard nik?


It's almost umpossible, but you can print something like this out and go from there

----------


## Lum Khaan

This is a good find. I have most commonly used http://www.thai2english.com/ for my translation needs as it supplies a romanized translation of the thai text too. This allows you to speak your newly translated words.

----------


## a9paul

*Google Translate* is useful but just literal

----------


## BigRed

> how do you type thai without a thai keyboard


I use the on-screen keyboard available from* programs...accessories...accessibility* in conjunction with the *Language* toolbar. I assume you have made the correct settings in *control panel....regional and language options. 

U*nless you are using one of those strange operating systems.  :Wink:

----------


## EmperorTud

Why bother?

Mastering the negotiation of a bar-fine is all the Thai you'll ever need.

----------

